

New Yahoo CEO's Open Letter to Fans, Analysts, and Employees - newmediaclay
http://ycorpblog.com/2009/02/26/getting-our-house-in-order/

======
davi
I'm kind of surprised that the comments here are so positive. What does this
letter really say?

 _So today I’m rolling out a new management structure_

OK, what is it?

 _the notorious silos are gone_

To be replaced by....

 _I’m creating a new Customer Advocacy group ... Our Customer Care team does
an incredible job with the amazing number of people who come to them, but they
need better resources. So we’re investing in that. After all, you deserve the
very best._

(Yawn.)

Maybe I don't know enough about Yahoo to understand this post's significance.
But it strikes me as a generic, "there's a new sheriff in town" kind of post,
meant to rally the troops... meh.

~~~
indiejade
What's wrong with having a positive attitude? Cynicism is so . . . uber-lame.

~~~
davi
Perhaps the yawn & meh were not necessary.

But I do not see anything substantive in the letter.

------
indiejade
Bartz is going to be a great CEO. I admire and respect the woman immensely!
Sometimes what a company or an organization needs is simply a great leader --
somebody who can inspire the worker bees to do what worker bees do best.

~~~
lionhearted
I'm legitimately impressed - she's really between a rock and a hard place with
how she communicates. Yahoo needs a "regime change" feel to it, and Yang was
always very informal, no punctuation, etc. So she's got to be different - but,
Yahoo can't weather bureaucracy, formality, nonsense right now. I think she's
being different and professional while casual at the same time. That's got to
be a hard line to walk. Feeling better for Yahoo's prospects for the future
than at any time since I ditched Yahoo mail a couple years ago for Gmail.

------
myoung8
Would not have expected that kind of tone from a Fortune 500 CEO addressing
the public, but it certainly made me think "she's going to be good for Yahoo!"

------
fishbones
I had recently written off Yahoo as dead. Today, I hardly use any of their
products at all, except Flickr.

My Yahoo Mail is the old outdated version because their updated version seemed
more designed to deliver ads than user experience and all it does is deliver
spam.

Calendar, briefcase, mail, search, news, finance - I now do all of these on
Google where the technology is faster and cleaner. Innovation appears to have
died at Yahoo.

That said, her comments here made me rethink my writing them off. Semel and
Yang really did a number on this company. Semel was a looter who never wanted
to get his hands dirty with operations and Yang's head is in the clouds.

This letter is a good start, let's hope Yang has the wisdom and humility to
not get in the way. I believe he's still on the board.

------
ieatpaste
I'm curious of the specifics of the "new management system"

------
Fuca
The advantage to her its that probably Yahoo was the worst driven company of
the last decade, it was like having a Ferrari and drive it at 10 mph

They need to humble down and understand they are just a brokerage ad firm for
the internet, billons of dollars worth do.

------
noel_gomez
They should start by offering IMAP to all the paying customers of Yahoo Mail.
It's amazing that they can do this for iPhone, but not for desktop especially
for customers who are paying for this service. Google gives us all this for
free.

------
fallentimes
It's so refreshing to see a CEO of a large organization avoid the professional
correctness nonsense that plagues big companies.

Even if she fails, at least (so far) she's been straightforward about
everything Yahoo is doing.

------
sahaj
i can understand her optimism, but how are they going to take market share
away from google?

according to google finance, google has about 20k employees bringing in 5.7B
each quarter, and yahoo has about 14k employees bringing in 1.8B/quarter.

i think the yahoo plan is to get microsoft to buy the search platform and then
make a advertising deal with google. this will not only get yahoo more money
than they are worth now, but it will also make regulatory agencies happy.

~~~
pbrown
"i can understand her optimism, but how are they going to take market share
away from google?"

That's what everyone said about Apple before Jobs came back too. It's amazing
how an energized, focused leader with an "outside" perspective can make a
world of difference. Look at Apple now.

------
larryfreeman
She's off to a great start. Let's hope it keeps.

------
ruslan
Too many words about nothing!

